# Tohatsu tachometer pole setting/wiring



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

New Tohatsu 50 four stroke tach is not working properly and I have not be able to locate an installation manual for the tach.

The tach comes on and reads just under 1000 RPM at idle, but never gets above about ~1800 RPM, even with the throttle to the dash. I suspect the pole setting is incorrect but I don't see a way to change it.

Secondly, when the key is turned on the tach night lights are illuminated, I'm not convinced this is correct but without a manual or wiring diagram It's hard to tell. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I had the same problem with a tach on a Johnson.
Ended up the signal wire to the tach was just loose


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting. I'll put that on my list of things to rule out when I pull the gauge.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Solved the riddle. The tach was set to 12 pul and was causing the gauge to read low.


----------



## Ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

How did you make the adjustment??


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Ruger said:


> How did you make the adjustment??


On the back of the gauge there is a dial.


----------



## Ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

What did you set yours to?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it's set to 3p. 

3 cylinder motor with 6 alternator poles = 3p. Sounds about right.


----------

